# Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?



## Administrator (12. November 2008)

*Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## unclesam (12. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*



			
				SYSTEM am 12.11.2008 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



|x| Sie - aber sieht ja momentan leider anders aus


----------



## Gunter (12. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*

[x] euch

wir sind im internet, hier gehts um pc-spiele, das ist ein zwangloses forum bzw. webauftritt. wozu hier die höflichkeitsform einführen? :-o


----------



## Spassbremse (12. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*

Ich fände ein "Master and Commander" angebracht...  

aber prinzipiell geht "Du"


----------



## shirib (12. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*

"Du" natürlich. Einige Gründe nennt Gunter schon.


----------



## gamerschwein (12. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*

"Euch" im Sinne des Pluralis Majestatis. Danke.

edit: Im Forum ist das "Du" natürlich völlig in Ordnung. Wenn ich allerdings in einer News direkt angesprochen werde , dann ist mir ein "Sie" doch lieber.


----------



## Atropa (12. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*

Eine legere Anrede ist schon ok, im RL gibt es schon genug Verklemtheit, da brauche ich nicht auch noch hier ein Sie.

Bis auf _einen_ User fällt mir da momentan wohl eh niemand ein, der sich hier auf das Sie einen runterholen würde.


----------



## Maulwurf2005 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*



			
				shirib am 12.11.2008 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> "Du" natürlich. Einige Gründe nennt Gunter schon.


Prinzipiell denke ich auch eher "du", wobei das auch teilweise zu "Niveaubrüchen" führen wird. "Jetzt ist DEINE Meinung gefragt" könnte auch eine Bravoumfrage sein, während "jetzt ist ihre Meinung gefragt" schon fast faz-Niveau. 

Die zweiter Frage ist, ob wir uns auch auf diese Duz-Welle geben müssen? Man kann ja auch noch Etikette befahren....

Anderseits sind hier die meißten noch soo jung, dass sie mit du angeredet werden sollten oder auch möchten (nach dem Motto: gesiezt werden macht alt)


----------



## Ra-Tiel (12. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*



			
				Atropa am 12.11.2008 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine legere Anrede ist schon ok, im RL gibt es schon genug Verklemtheit, da brauche ich nicht auch noch hier ein Sie.


Es erstaunt mich irgendwie nicht im Geringsten, wer hier "Höflichkeit" mit "Verklemmtheit" assoziiert.



			
				Atropa am 12.11.2008 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis auf _einen_ User fällt mir da momentan wohl eh niemand ein, der sich hier auf das Sie einen runterholen würde.


Sagt der mit dem Wichs-Emoticon in der Signatur...


----------



## Atropa (12. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 12.11.2008 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 12.11.2008 19:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geehrter Herr Ra-Tiel,

Ich verstehe garnicht, dass Sie auf solch ein minderwertiges Post, wei meines, überhaupt reagieren. Das ist doch wirklich nicht im geringsten Ihr Niveau, also machen Sie sich doch selber in zukunft den Gefallen und überlesen solche zweitklassigen Posts einfach.

Hochachtungsvolle Grüsse
Atropa


----------



## fiumpf (12. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*



			
				Atropa am 12.11.2008 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Ra-Tiel


  

@topic:
[X] "Du" natürlich


----------



## SteveatMC (12. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*

[X] "Euch"

Zukünftig also bitte "Eure Hoheit SteveatMC"


----------



## Avenga (12. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*



			
				SteveatMC am 12.11.2008 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] "Euch"
> 
> Zukünftig also bitte "Eure Hoheit SteveatMC"



was maßt dieser flegel sich an, Unsere eingebung vorwegzunehmen? entferne er sich bitte!

natürlich du - alles andere würde mir auf dieser seite hier seltsam aufgesetzt vorkommen...


----------



## INU-ID (12. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*

"Dööö"


----------



## gamerschwein (12. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*



			
				Avenga am 12.11.2008 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> SteveatMC am 12.11.2008 20:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seiner Majestät gamerschweins Ansprüche auf diesem Gebiet sind deutlich älter als die Ihrigen.


----------



## SteveatMC (12. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*



			
				gamerschwein am 12.11.2008 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Seiner Majestät gamerschweins Ansprüche auf diesem Gebiet sind deutlich älter als die Ihrigen.



Hab ich erst gesehen als ichs nicht mehr ändern konnte


----------



## SoSchautsAus (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 12.11.2008 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 12.11.2008 19:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Höflichkeit definiert sich nicht über solche Oberflächlichkeiten wie die Anrede. 

- "Bringen Sie mir einen Kaffee." 
- "Könntest du mir bitte einen Kaffee bringen?" 

Welches ist die höflichere Variante? 

Ich weiss ja nicht wie das bei dir ist aber ich kann höflich sein ohne zu siezen. Die Briten sind auch kein Volk ungehobelter Primitivlinge, nur weil sie im Alltag keine Höflichkeitsform in der Anrede benutzen. In meinen Augen ist das Sie ein typisches Merkmal deutschen Spießbürgertums, ein Relikt aus längst vergangenen Zeiten, und gehört dringend abgeschafft. Deshalb gibt es bei diesem Poll nur eine richtige Antwort: 

*[X] euch* - und zwar kleingeschrieben. 

SSA


----------



## Spassbremse (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 13.11.2008 00:31 schrieb:
			
		

> - "Bringen Sie mir einen Kaffee."
> - "Könntest du mir bitte einen Kaffee bringen?"
> 
> Welches ist die höflichere Variante?
> SSA



Scheiß auf Höflichkeit. Wenn ich einen Kaffee will, hol ich mir den selbst, oder aber es heißt "Kaffee, aber zackig!"


----------



## Lordghost (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*



			
				Spassbremse am 13.11.2008 00:46 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 13.11.2008 00:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wenn du willst das es richtig gemacht wird, mach es selbst! 

ich muss mir im abendgym schon das "Sie" der lehrer geben, weil die das da müssen 
 

wenn ich dann wieder hobbymäßig in meiner freizeit im internet unterwegs bin, kann das getrost weggelassen werden 

danke euch für eure dolle zeit die ihr da so zum lesen meines posts aufgewendet habt   

Blub


----------



## Ra-Tiel (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 13.11.2008 00:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Höflichkeit definiert sich nicht über solche Oberflächlichkeiten wie die Anrede.
> 
> - "Bringen Sie mir einen Kaffee."
> - "*Hol mir einen Kaffee.*"
> ...


Ich hab das mal korrigiert. Jetzt stimmt es, jetzt befinden sich beide Aussagen auf dem gleichen Niveau. Natürlich könnte man die Formulierung als Frage und "Bitte" auch in der anderen Form verwenden ("Würden Sie mir bitte einen Kaffee holen?"), aber wozu auch? Dann würde man ja eine objektive und nicht rein subjektive Aussage treffen.



			
				SoSchautsAus am 13.11.2008 00:31 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Die Briten sind auch kein Volk ungehobelter Primitivlinge, nur weil sie im Alltag keine Höflichkeitsform in der Anrede benutzen.


Was aber nur der Sprache geschuldet ist, und damit kein wirkliches Argument darstellt. Und außerdem: ye.



			
				SoSchautsAus am 13.11.2008 00:31 schrieb:
			
		

> In meinen Augen ist das Sie ein typisches Merkmal deutschen Spießbürgertums, ein Relikt aus längst vergangenen Zeiten, und gehört dringend abgeschafft. [...]


Na dann muss es ja stimmen...

Ich meine wer würde sich nicht wünschen Richter, Polizisten und andere Amts- und Respektspersonen mit einem saftigen "Hey du!" anreden zu können?


----------



## besttycho (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*

[x]euch

im Internet/Foren mit euch/du und im RL mit Sie (es sei denn ich sage man kann du zu mir sagen)


----------



## Zapfenbaer (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*

[x] euch

Ihr dürft "Euer Erhabenheit" zu mir sagen. Manche sagen auch "Allmächtiger", wenn ich vorbeigehe.


----------



## Thomsn (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*

Internetz -> Du

Wobei ich mich natürlich auch im RL gern so anreden lasse. Der Ton drückt die Höflichkeit aus, wie SSA schon andeutete.


----------



## Leertaste (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*

Ich hätte nichts gegen ein "Sie".   

Aber da es im Netz so gehalten wird: Wer siezt will gesiezt werden und wer duzt....

Sollte man sich dann nicht über eine "Hi, Petra" oder "Guude, Robert" wundern.


----------



## Birdy84 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*

In den Artikeln, News usw. find ich das "sie" besser, weil es seriöser ist. Im Forum finde ich das "du" hingegen angebrachter.


----------



## Dilopho (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*

Ich bevorzuge das "Du". Wenn mich jemand mit "Sie" anredet, fühl ich mich immer wie ein "alter Sack" im Rentenalter


----------



## TheMadman (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*

Solange im Heft selbst die Sie-Form bleibt, ist mir das egal. Wenn ich gedutzt werden will, kauf ich mir die PC Action oder sowas


----------



## FaFnIr1978 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*

Mit Du  

Ich kann es zum Tod nicht ausstehen wenn ich ge*sie*tzt werde.


----------



## zittrig (24. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*

Oje, jetzt kommt für manchen was "persönliches" ...

Gibts hier echt Spießer, die mit "Sie" angesprochen werden wollen? Oó

Herrje, wie genial. Leute, die vornehmen Kulturseiten findet ihr anderswo.

Wir sind hier sowas wie eine Community. Lol, muss ich mal in unserem Forum fragen, ob wer "gesiezt" werden will. Die entheben mich meines Mod-Status und bewerfen mich mit faulen Eiern ....   

Ich bin dafür, dass jeder seine Meinung hat, aber in einer Gemeinschaft von Zockern auf die Höflichkeitsform zu bestehen, ist IMO mal sowas von daneben.


----------



## memberx1 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*

Ich hätte lieber das förmliche "Sie", schließlich ist das hier immer noch eine Seite auf der seriöse Informationen weitergegeben werden. 
Zumindest in den Artikeln finde ich das angemessener und professioneller.

Wenn sich ein [Red] aber mal in die Komments einklinkt, soll er mich lieber mit einem "Du" anreden, das klingt netter.


----------



## RR (27. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*



			
				zittrig am 24.11.2008 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Oje, jetzt kommt für manchen was "persönliches" ...
> 
> Gibts hier echt Spießer, die mit "Sie" angesprochen werden wollen? Oó
> 
> ...




Nur weil jemand von Fremden lieber mit "Sie" angesprochen werden will, muss er ja noch lange kein Spießer sein. Er legt lediglich Wert auf eine gewisse Distanz.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*



			
				RR am 27.11.2008 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> zittrig am 24.11.2008 09:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eben. EA z.B. schreibt seine Kunden sogar in Mails mit "Du" an, sowas finde ich irgendwie befremdlich. Irgendwie hat dieses "Sie" auch immer was seriöses und wirkt erwachsener, während man ein "Du" eher bei der Bravo erwartet, eben je nach der Zielgruppe.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (30. November 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*



			
				RR am 27.11.2008 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur weil jemand von Fremden lieber mit "Sie" angesprochen werden will, muss er ja noch lange kein Spießer sein. Er legt lediglich Wert auf eine gewisse Distanz.


Seltsamerweise wollen die meisten aber nur in den Artikeln gesiezt werden, in denen sowieso eine grundsätzliche Distanz vorhanden ist, da man ja nicht direkt angesprochen wird. Im Forum, wo man direkt angesprochen wird, dürfen oder sollen die Redakteure dann aber duzen. Das ergibt doch vorne und hinten keinen Sinn. 



			
				Shadow_Man am 27.11.2008 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie hat dieses "Sie" auch immer was seriöses und wirkt erwachsener, während man ein "Du" eher bei der Bravo erwartet, eben je nach der Zielgruppe.


Wäre die Bravo seriöser wenn sie siezen würde? Ist die Bild-Zeitung seriös, nur weil sie siezt? Wohl kaum. Und pcg.de wird dadurch auch nicht seriöser. Es ist ein kleiner Unterschied ob etwas nur seriös wirkt oder tatsächlich seriös ist. Das Sein ist wichtiger als der Schein. Hier wird man mit Werbung zugemüllt, die Artikel werden unnötigerweise auf mehrere Seiten gestreckt oder bestehen gleich ganz aus Bildergalerien und Crosslinks. Bei eurogamer oder 4players wird man geduzt, aber dort bleibt man von solchen Methoden verschont. Jetzt such dir aus was seriöser ist. 

Übrigens ist der aktuelle Zwischen- und wahrscheinlich auch Endstand ziemlich deutlich. Nur 20% bestehen auf das "Sie". Der Rest will geduzt werden oder interessiert sich nicht für die Anrede. Und wenn jemand tatsächlich wegen einem "du" die Seite nicht mehr besuchen oder das Heft nicht mehr lesen will, dann ist er für mich ein Spiesser. 

SSA


----------



## BiJay (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*

[x] wayne


----------



## Vordack (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*



			
				RR am 27.11.2008 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> zittrig am 24.11.2008 09:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hat eine Anrede mit Distanz zu tun?

Okay, ich gebe zu, in "Sie" ist ein Buchstabe mehr drin, vielleicht daher länger, ergo Distanz?

Nur weil jemand Dich mit Du anspricht bedeutet das ja noch lange nicht das er dir gleich zwischen die Beine greift.

Im englischen gibt es "you" für Du und "you" für Sie, die machen sich über so ne Korrintenkacke wie wir keine Gedanken.

"Sie" ist für mich eine absolut unnötige Kleinigkeit. Wenn ich jemanden Sieze haz das nichts mit Respekt zu tun, ich tus weil ich es tun muss. Poliziem,Chefs und übrige Kackerlaken. Diejenigen die ich wirklich Respektiere Duze ich sowieso...

Es ist aber dermassen egal das ganez, wenn jemand Wert drauf legt mit "Sie" angesprochen zuwerden dann tu ichs halt, da breche ich mir ja auch keinen Zahn ab^^


----------



## Bonkic (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 30.11.2008 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Seltsamerweise wollen die meisten aber nur in den Artikeln gesiezt werden, in denen sowieso eine grundsätzliche Distanz vorhanden ist, da man ja nicht direkt angesprochen wird. Im Forum, wo man direkt angesprochen wird, dürfen oder sollen die Redakteure dann aber duzen. Das ergibt doch vorne und hinten keinen Sinn.



öhm doch , für mich persönlich ergibt das durchaus sinn. 
ich wüsste auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, was das mit spiessertum zu tun hätte.  :-o 

man sollte vielleicht auch mal daran denken, dass man -ausser eben im direkten (foren-)zwiegespräch- niemals nur persönlich (bzw eine begrenzte anzahl anwesender)  angesprochen wird, sondern eben jeder andere auch.
alleine deswegen, halte ich das "sie" in artikeln uä eigentlich für pflicht.


----------



## SCUX (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie möchten Sie auf pcgames.de angesprochen werden?*

also wenn ich (30J) auf einer Party bin möcht ich ja auch nicht mit "Sie" angesprochen werden...im Berufsleben ist das was anderes....

hier im Forum, oder auch in den Artikel geht es um Spiele....in aller Regel werden da wohl jüngere, oder zumindest u20 angesprochen...daher finde ich ein "euch" einfach passender und würde mich da auch nicht irgendwie zu persönlich angesprochen fühlen....

und ehrlich gesagt glaube ich auch nicht das die jenigen die hier für ein "Sie" sind, in den Threads vorher abklären wie alt sein "Gegenüber" ist und dann auch "Sie" schreiben   

und auch die RED´s, die ja in der Regel (zumindest rein Altersmßig  ) über 18J sind, werden immer mit DU angeschrieben...es sei denn ich deute das "ihr" falsch und die User stellen die RED´s ne Stufe höher


----------

